#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-05
<Starejbar> panove (i damy) nema nekdo z vas trochu prehled v soucasnym HW u notesu, koukam po nejakym novym psacim stroji a nejak se v tom bordylku nevyznam, zkuste nadhodit cemu se vyhnout do ceho jit, co je linux friendly, jak je to ted s amd vs. intel apod
<SquirrelCZECH> jedine Sandy Bridge
<SquirrelCZECH> co se tyce linux friendly tak jsem veril klepum ze nvidia>amd a jsem spokojenej
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem u procesoru to je jasne, sandy bridge
<Starejbar> to znamena ty intel i3 apod?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> ale musi to by intel iX 2xxx
<SquirrelCZECH> bez te dvojky to je starsi generace a ta neni tak dobra
<Starejbar> mi pripada ze v tom ted zamerne delaj gulas
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Starejbar> sandy bridge pisou i u nejakyho procesoru Bxxx
<Starejbar> proste v tom aby se prase vyznalo
<Starejbar> jinak amd asi porad nebrat co?
<Starejbar> co vim tak driv to byly dobry primotopy
<SquirrelCZECH> nebrat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ted rozhodne ne
<SquirrelCZECH> jen v netbooku
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem v notebooku jedine intel sandy bridge
<SquirrelCZECH> co se grafike karty tyce nevim duvody ani tak
<SquirrelCZECH> proste mi bylo receno ze nvidia je vetsinou lepsi tak jsem do ni sel
<SquirrelCZECH> u procesoru to mam overene :D
<Starejbar> :)
<Starejbar> jo tak prenosnej fotoramecek alias netbook nepripada v uvahu
<SquirrelCZECH> takze Sandy Bridge :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> AMD porazi Intel jen v netboocich
<SquirrelCZECH> kde AMD reseni je lepsi
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak Sandy Bridge
<Starejbar> intel je teda asi taky jasna volba a k intelu bud nvidia nebo integrovanou
<Starejbar> tak neni co resit :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Starejbar> ma cenu nejak resit znacku?
<ZOMBitch> nekdo to moc hroti ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> zalezi na tom co chces :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a spis nez znacka si najdi konkretni model a recenzi
<SquirrelCZECH> to ti rekne vic
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-06
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
 * SquirrelCZECH premysli jestli ma na ostro nainstalovalt betu 11.10 nebo ne :D
 * ZOMBitch ma strach se zeptat jestli uz je ta neplecha u SquirrelCZECH instla ...
<SquirrelCZECH> jeste ne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> spis zvazuju virtualbox
<ZOMBitch> +1
<SquirrelCZECH> ale uprimne porad si troufam rict ze ocelot > natty
<ZOMBitch> naostro bych to zas neprehanel :)
<ZOMBitch> ja to moc nesleduju :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak, v nattym bylo predstavene nove prostredi
<SquirrelCZECH> ocelot je nasledovnik
<SquirrelCZECH> v 99% dopada nasledovnik lip :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: kratce, zbaveni se GDM a doladeni UNITY
<SquirrelCZECH> that's all
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> akorat me zajima
<SquirrelCZECH> jestli mi na to bude fungovat theme
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> pyce
<SquirrelCZECH> 31 lidi to tema zhlednulo a nikdo neodpovedel
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: kde ti mam odpovedet ? :)
<SquirrelCZECH> nikde
<FrostyX> no tak se nediv :-D
<Lamma_nr1> Expecto Patronum!! o_O
<Chinese_soup> wut
<Lamma_nr1> Chinese_soup jj
<kev009> ondrej around?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-07
<cz-> ahojte
<h00ked> cus
<cz-> h00ked: cus... poslys... potreboval bych trochu poradit, prave jsem si nainstaloval ubuntu a jedina vec mi nejde rozjet... a to je webkamera pres flashplayer v browseru... nevis prosim te jak na to? Vim ze jsem sosal nejaky balicky kdyz jsem to minule delal, ale nejak uz si nepamatuju jaky :)
<cz-> eventuelne je tu nekdo kdo by mi umel, prosim, poradit? S linuxem jsem tak trochu zacatecnik no :)
<h00ked> webku myslis v ntb nebo nejakou usbckovou?
<cz-> h00ked: myslim v ntb
<cz-> integrovanou
<cz-> mam notas HP 625
<cz-> pritom kdyz jsem mel nainstalenej linux jako wokenni aplikaci, tak mi normalne jela... myslim to ubuntu for windows... ted jsem teda se rozhodnul hodit sem plnou instalacku, a nejak to nemuzu rozchodit
<cz-> no bezva, ted jsem zjistil ze uz nekomunikuje vubec
<cz-> nejen ve flashi, ale ani v SW, napriklad cheese
<cz-> hm, zkusim jeste reboot
<cz-> aha, tak jo, jede, jen v tom flashi nejede
<cz-> ok, tak jsem zkusil reboot, stale bezuspesne :(
<cz-> co ja si ale pamatuju, tak tam byly nejaky balicky a vim ze v popisu bylo neco jako stream video , ale kdyz dam vyhledat ze co by to melo byt, tak mi to ty balicky nenajde uz
<h00ked> bleh, ubuntu je celkem... tupy... :D
<h00ked> omg to me po....
<SquirrelCZECH> ubuntu ?
<SquirrelCZECH> proc?
<cz-> hm... nejak jsem se stale nedostal k reseni meho problemu :(
<h00ked> SquirrelCZECH: tumáš jeden z důvodů :D http://h00ked.cz/?p=271
<h00ked> ale ber to s nadsázkou jako všechno ode mě ;) :D
<FrostyX> aaa, h00ked pise nejaky novy drby ? konecne co cist :-D
<h00ked> simte... uz tam pisu jenom ho*vadiny
<h00ked> koneckoncu jako porad no :D
<FrostyX> "ale co ostatni?" To je tak malo distribuci ? :-D
<h00ked> no ja to myslel mirene na ubuntu :D
<h00ked> ostatni samozrejme at si pouzivaji jinou distribuci co jim vyhovuje 
<h00ked> ale proste ubuntu uz imho neni to co byvalo, takhle jsem to myslel ;)
<h00ked> btw tady sem to vlastne neventiloval - chcete pozvanku na google music? :D
<FrostyX> no imho ubuntu uz taky neni co byvalo. sice nemuzu moc soudit, bo jsem zacinal na 8.10 (par tydnu) a pak 9.04 a 9.10. Potom to podle me slo do kytek :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
 * SquirrelCZECH je s ubuntu spokojen :D
<FrostyX> tak to bud rad :).
<SquirrelCZECH> tak
<SquirrelCZECH> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3485/partt.jpg
<SquirrelCZECH> uz to pripomina pc skrin :D
<h00ked> mno ja jsem stabilne od 7.04 tusim...
<h00ked> hm... asi mam vozbity disk... nejak se nechce chytit... :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no tak
<SquirrelCZECH> okomentujte mi to nekdo :D
<FrostyX> budes skladat skrin z paratek ? :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> zavitove tyce :-P
<h00ked> omg ty widle jsou pomaly... instalace pres hodinu...
<h00ked> plus pak dve hodiny zprovozneni... :D
<FrostyX> jj a pak 30s na reboot :-D
<FrostyX> do linuxu
<h00ked> tak nejak :D
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> ted jeste updatovat grub... :D
<FrostyX> od verze 2 nevim jak se to dela :-D
<h00ked> ja nastesti jo
<h00ked> chroot do systemu a update-grub :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> proc to delat jednoduse editovanim /boot/grub/menu.lst, kdyz muzes chrootovat :-D. Reklo si par chytrych hlav a napsali grub2 :-D
<h00ked> tak chroot je otazka minuty vid :D
<FrostyX> tak je, ale je to otrava. Z hlavy si to nepamatuju
<h00ked> sudo mkdir /mnt/dev
<FrostyX> spatne okno ? :-D
<h00ked> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<h00ked> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<h00ked> sudo chroot /mnt
<FrostyX> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1_sect3
<h00ked> update-grub
<FrostyX> ja vim jak se to dela :)
<h00ked> to je cely :D
<FrostyX> hm, tak to je jednodussi varianta :-D
<h00ked> pokud grub vyhodi nejaky error, tak jeste grub-install /dev/sda
<h00ked> to delam tak casto, ze uz to delam automaticky :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> kuaaaaa :D
<h00ked> takze tenhle navod neni uplne presny
<h00ked> pak se musi jeste pustit update-grub ze systemu, jinak nevidi widle :D
<FrostyX> jeste ze nemusim mit dualboot :-D
<h00ked> ja bohuzel jo no
<FrostyX> Do prace verim tomu ze hodne lidi potrebuje no. Na me kdyz nejakej ucitel zkousi neco win only, tak se na nej vyseru :-D
<FrostyX> a dokonce to i prochazi. uz jsem se dopracoval do ctvrtaku :-D
<h00ked> jako 99% casu v praci jedu normalne na debianu, ale proste sem tam jsou holt potreba no
<h00ked> hehe
<h00ked> vojta mi napsal koment na muj blogisek :D:D:D
<h00ked> prvni koment co neni spam asi :D
<FrostyX> cg :)
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> hehe, widlim hrablo :D
<h00ked> grrr
<h00ked> notebook bez widli a nedaj se na to poradne sehnat ovladace :/
<h00ked> aaaa nemam rad simpsonovi
<h00ked> ten smetak zapichl do tucnaka brcko a vypil ho :D
<Chinese_soup> jaka epizoda? :D
<h00ked> to nevim
<h00ked> neco ve ctrnacty serii :D
<h00ked> jak homera honil ten medved po smetisti :D
<h00ked> krucinal, HP ma nejak pomaly servery... :/
<Chinese_soup> jo tohle, dík
<h00ked> ohooooo, trefil sem ovladac na wifi na druhy pokus, jdu to zapit :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> tak je to patnacta :)
<Chinese_soup> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fat_and_the_Furriest
<h00ked> jo?
<h00ked> ja to mam na dvd kde je napsano 14 :D
<Chinese_soup> no, ja to hledal podle toho medveda a to je tahle :D
<h00ked> jj je to ono no
<SquirrelCZECH> h00ked: s Xoomem spokojeny?
<h00ked> jop, nadmiru :)
<h00ked> uz se mi skoro povedlo rozbehat nativne debian
<h00ked> po asi mesici prace
<h00ked> plus mam jeste problemy s grafikou, je to takove... osmibitove zatim :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak
<SquirrelCZECH> je to jediny tablet kromne ipadu o kterem jsem ochoten uvazovat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jo, pak jeste transofrmer
<SquirrelCZECH> *transformer
<h00ked> jako spadnul mi z asi metru a pul na beton kdyz jsem byl ozraly a je v pohode
<h00ked> akorat ta cast z tvrzene gumy je trosku olamana, ale nic strasneho :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<h00ked> a povedlo se mi ho stabilne nataktovat na 1,4GHz
<h00ked> vys uz to je nestabilni
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to bych nedelal :D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma radsi vydrz nez vykon
<h00ked> ale tak vydrz baterky je stejna - pri bezne praci vydrzi tri dny
<h00ked> jak na dynamice, tak na stabilnim 1,4Ghz
<SquirrelCZECH> not bad :D
<SquirrelCZECH> je v tom bash?
 * SquirrelCZECH by si rad delal bash scripty
<h00ked> no je tam, ale celkem omezeny
<h00ked> proto pracuju na nativnim debianu :D
<h00ked> ja sem kokooooooooooooooooot
<h00ked> ja vul si nezazalohoval addony na wowko :(
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> skoda
<SquirrelCZECH> pak ale straci smysl
<h00ked> co? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no, bez moznosti scriptovani, mi je android k h*vnu
<h00ked> sem netusil, ze zprovoznit teamspeak server je tak jednoduchy :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<h00ked> a proc asi myslis, ze delam na tom debianu? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> good one
<SquirrelCZECH> a proc vubec debian?
<h00ked> pac mam debian rad :)
<SquirrelCZECH> nebylo by lepsi treba zkusi neco ve stylu archlinux/gentoo?
<SquirrelCZECH> tzn lightweight distribuce s nejnovejsim softwarem?
<h00ked> nn normalne arm zaklad + gnome
<SquirrelCZECH> aha :D
<h00ked> tak prvni davka aktualizaci bude snad uspesna... uz jen asi milionkrat :D
<tigrid> drzim palce :-)
<h00ked> jedina nevyhoda widli
<h00ked> clovek nikdy nevi co se stane po aktualizacich :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<h00ked> hehe, vypada to uspesne :D
<h00ked> pak jeste grafiku... :D
<FrostyX> jen widli ? Ja ze strachu neaktualizuju ani linux :-D
<h00ked> me to dela automaticky script :D
<h00ked> a porad to funguje :D
<FrostyX> me kdysi taky delal. Pak jsem si to rozmyslel :-D
<FrostyX> jsem totiz necetl ani logy a pak se moc divil ze hodne veci po rebootu nefunguje :-D
<h00ked> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak zalezi co se systeme delas
<h00ked> no vetsinou ubuntu
<SquirrelCZECH> pokud si nastavujes vsechno
<SquirrelCZECH> a polovinu vecich mas predelanych
<h00ked> na serverech klasicky debian a zacinam debian protlacovat i na desktopy
<SquirrelCZECH> tak aktualizace jsou terno
<h00ked> no ja beru jen zakladni systemovy aktualizace :)
<SquirrelCZECH> a pokud mas vse v defaultu a jen pouzivas tak je to vetsinou pohoda
<h00ked> v defaultu nemam absolutne nic :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no... :D
<h00ked> tak beru jenom ze security.ubuntu.com
<h00ked> ostatni si delam rucne podle potreby :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> blazne :D
<h00ked> no co, funguje to uz roky, tak proc to menit :)
<h00ked> akorat v nedeli se mi nepovedl upgrade na 11.10 no...
<h00ked> to v polovine padlo a nejak se mi rozhasil system :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<h00ked> bleh.. treti den nepretrziteho uploadu na google music
<h00ked> uz tam mam skoro polovinu :D
<tigrid> tve kolik mas te hudby ? :-D
<h00ked> metalu necely TB :D
<tigrid> tve a ja ze 100GB je hodne :-D
<tigrid> kam se hrabu :-D
<tigrid> a ostatni hudby mas kolik ? :-D
<h00ked> par GB :D
<tigrid> metalista telem i dusi :-D
<h00ked> landu, divokyho billa
<h00ked> a soundtrack z matrixu
<h00ked> :D
<tigrid> hmm hodne dalsi hudby mas :-D
<tigrid> a ten google music funguje nejak i v telefonu  ? :-)
<h00ked> jo jeste horkyzeslyze :D
<h00ked> jj
<tigrid> tak z divokyho byla mam jenom neco jinak mam vse co pises :-D
<tigrid> a jak bys ohodnotil ten google music :-)
<h00ked> parada :)
<h00ked> chces pozvanku?
<tigrid> no muzes testnu :-) je na to appka na androida ?
<h00ked> ma i linuxovyho klienta, coz je +
<tigrid> dokonce :-D
<h00ked> s androidem se to synchronizuje automaticky
<h00ked> mi dej mail
<tigrid> ty mas v telefonu 1TB ? :-D
<h00ked> nn
<h00ked> vsechno je v cloudu, na tlf se ti syncnou jenom symlinky
<tigrid> no zkusim teda :-D zacinam byt zvedavy 
<tigrid> a ten cloud je domaci uloziste nebo google uloziste
<h00ked> ale pro aktivaci musis mit US proxy
<tigrid> hmm tak to nemam
<h00ked> jak na PC k aktivaci, tak i v tlf
<h00ked> na google cloudu
<h00ked> nekde ji mam sec
<tigrid> co ty mas us proxy ? :-D
<h00ked> IP: 206.207.248.35     port: 3128
<h00ked> jedna z nejrychlejsich US proxy ;)
<tigrid> hmm ale ja vubec nvm co s tim :-D
<tigrid> tomkri3 (at) gmail
<h00ked> nastaveni proxy a tam si ji nastavis :D:D
<h00ked> mas ji tam
<tigrid> hmm kde se nastavuje proxyna v gnome ? :-D
<h00ked> ale je to omezeny jen na 22000 pisnicek ;) :D
<tigrid> a co teprve v androidu :-D
<tigrid> a jak si tam napraskal 1TB ? :-D
<h00ked> system -> predvolby -> nastaveni proxy
<h00ked> necekane :D
<tigrid> hmm dobre ty :-D
<h00ked> jak? je to omezeny na pocet pisnicek, ne na velikost :D
<h00ked> at zije flac :D
<tigrid> jo taaakhle :-D
<h00ked> nebudu poslouchat komprimovany sumivy mptrpjky :D
<tigrid> proti gustu :-D
<h00ked> sice to neni poznat, dokud to nemam ohuleny az se klepou nosny zdi... ale stejne :D
<h00ked> ten pocit vis co :D
<tigrid> Jo ten pocit znam :-D ale co je toto dpc. Your IP address is not recognized as a valid PlanetLab address, so your access to CoDeeN does not include all HTTP types
<tigrid> Music Beta is only for legally acquired music. Hmm ten řadek se mi nelibi :_D
<h00ked> musis pres tu proxy
<tigrid> v proxy nastaveni to mam 
<h00ked> jak se v phpmyadminu kompletne mazou vsechny db na jedno kliknuti? :D
<h00ked> ha, mam to :D
<h00ked> at zije rm -rf v kombinaci s mc, to se pak promazavaji soubory jedna basen :)
<tigrid> Your WAN IP is : 146.57.249.99  
<tigrid>  
<tigrid> Your hostname is : planetlabps.dtc.umn.edu
<tigrid> pres tu proxy ocividne jedu :-)
<h00ked> hm.. tak to bude asi ta blba teda :D
<h00ked> joaha, to je ta blba :D
<tigrid> hmm dik no :-D
<h00ked> ta dobra je: IP: 216.114.194.18         port: 6588
<h00ked> tuhle mam v nastaveni, takze pres tu jsem to delal ja ;)
<h00ked> sry, sem se kouknul na blbej papirek :D
<tigrid> no hlavne pokud to pujde :-D
<h00ked> jj, tahle musi jit na 100pro
<tigrid> jenom by mne zajimalo jakto udelam na telefonu pres proxy
<h00ked> a v telefonu to je pomerne jednoduchy
<h00ked> ja si to udelal pres wifi, na routeru sem nastavil globalni proxy a bylo to :)
<tigrid> hmm to mne nenapadlo
<h00ked> bo aspon takhle sem to vyresil ja ;)
<tigrid> ale zatim se mne nechtej nacitat stranky :-(
<h00ked> bez US proxy si totiz ani nestahnes tu aktualizaci google music appky :D
<h00ked> no je to pomaly no :D
<h00ked> ale nejrychlejsi co je :D
<h00ked> pocitej agregaci rychlosti tak 1:10 co mas ted
<tigrid> to si nedelej srandu :-D
<tigrid> fajn furt je to 10mbit :-D
<h00ked> hm... :D
<h00ked> ja si pockal asi 20 minut no
<tigrid> a jakto ze tendle chat jede tak hezky oproti vebu :-D
<h00ked> sem byl v ty dobe na O2 takze 8/8 :D
<h00ked> pak ti to vypada takhle http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky3bnb.png
<tigrid> mne tedka web nejde takze asi tak :-D
<tigrid> btw to na ten upload obrazku jsis napsal asm nebo nasel nekde navod -)
<h00ked> no castecne
<h00ked> cast jsem nasel opensource a zbytek sem si dodelal
<tigrid> a prekutit na obyc soubory by to slo ?
<h00ked> he?
<h00ked> jako fileuploader?
<tigrid> jop presne to jsem myslel
<h00ked> jako slo by to, mam to rozdelany, ale ted se venuju fotogalerii :)
<tigrid> jo v pohode :-)
<tigrid> rad bych si totiz udelal neco podobneho vlastniho :-)
<h00ked> az prijdu na to, jak to elegantne vyresit pres db, tak to budu dodelavat :)
<h00ked> preci jen ted to je dost kostrbate a pomale ta moje galerie :D
<tigrid> btw kdyz si kupujes domenu jak jim reknes na jakou IP to maj nasmerovat ? :-D
<h00ked> tak pripadne na googlu najdi jinou proxy a zkousej no... jinak to asi nevidim teda...
<h00ked> mnooo
<h00ked> ja jsem subregistrator takze.... :D
<tigrid> hmm to je co :-D
<h00ked> ze si vsechno obstaravam sam :D
<h00ked> ale jinak se to resi kupodivu jednoduse
<tigrid> prave jsem uvazoval nad vlastni domenou a mnelo by to teoreticky stat tak 3kila na rok
<h00ked> bud jim napises mail na kterou IP to maji presmerovat, v lepsim pripade na to maji administraci, kde si to nastavis :D
<h00ked> tri kila? :D
<tigrid> ne ? :-D
<h00ked> jakou chces? cz? :D
<tigrid> no nebo eu to je jedno :-D
<tigrid> ale jenom domenu ne hosting :-)
<h00ked> se kouknu na ceniky
<h00ked> cz mam za 196kc na rok s DPH
<h00ked> eu za 216 s DPH
<tigrid> dost realne uvazuji o registraci domeny :-)
<tigrid> a za dve stovky je v klidu :-) ale nvm co vsechno to obnasi si to zaregistrovat :-)
<h00ked> cz ti muzu koupit hned :D
<h00ked> hele reknes mi jakoudomenu chces, na jakou IP ji chces nasmerovat a to je vsechno :D
<tigrid> jo za tech 196 ? :-D
<tigrid> a co ty dve stovky ?
<h00ked> to mi posles? :D
<tigrid> jako na ucet predpokladam :-)
<h00ked> prevodem, slozenkou, v obalce, holubem, jak chces :D
<tigrid> :-D ty jsi z prahy ze ?
<h00ked> jj
<tigrid> hmm tak asi tak :-D
<tigrid> vadilo by ti to kdybych to zaplatil az pristi tyden ? dojde totiz vyplata a ted nemam ani dve stovky navic :-D
<h00ked> jestli budes chtit, tak si rekni, trva to cca hodku se vsim vsudy :)
<h00ked> v pohode :)
<tigrid> jako bral bych to ale penize by jsi hold nemel hned :-)
<h00ked> hele v poho, dve stovky me nevytrhnou ;)
<FrostyX> h00ked je metalista ? cool :)
<tigrid> no mne momentalne ano :-D
<h00ked> FrostyX: neasi :D
<h00ked> krucinal, kompilovat novy jadro na desktop nebyl dobry napad.... :D
<h00ked> gn prdi
<tigrid> gn vsem
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-08
<buk> ahoj takova rychla rada, pokud nekdo mate chvilku, po nastaveni /etc/network/interfaces se statickou ip, je potreba jeste nejak rozhrani restartovat, neprojevili se mi nastavene zmeny
<h00ked> cesi jsou pry jednemi z nejvetsich piratu... aby ne kdyz na ten nas kvikalkov vsechny spolecnosti kaslou... :D
<h00ked_> lol
<h00ked_> cista instalace 11.04 a uz to tuhne :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked_> a ted jeste dat do pryc tu tunu programu, ktery jsou na <> :D
<FrostyX> have fun :-P
<h00ked_> tam je toho jak nasrano... :/
<h00ked_> si na to budu muset upravit script :D
<h00ked_> hm...
<hellmc> hello all ..
<hellmc> je tu niekto zivy ? .. okrem ZOMBitch?
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<tigrid> co by tady delali zivy prosimte :-)
<Chinese_soup> :)
<hellmc> :)
<hellmc>  potrebujem pustit z cronu skype .. a nejak mi no nejde ..
<SquirrelCZECH> wtf? :D
<hellmc> mam to nejak takto .. 05 14 * * * ... sh script .. kde je len :"skype"
<tigrid> to se ti zapne kazdy den v 5 minut a 14 hodin :-)
<hellmc> jj .. tak to chcem
<hellmc> ked pustim script z terminalu .. tak to bezi .. ale z cronu .. nic :(
<tigrid> no aby jsi ho vyzkousel musis cekat na dalsi den :-)
<hellmc> lol ... 
<hellmc>  to bol len priklad ... 
<hellmc> mam tam este jeden skript . a ten bezi v poho
<tigrid> jako ja crona pouzivam jenom na zalohu :-)
<hellmc>  jj .. presne . aj ja .zalohujem db .. to bezi v poho .. len ten skype ne e ..
<hellmc> no nic .. d .. bba
<areon> dobrej večer :)
<Chinese_soup> areon: dobrej
<areon> Chinese_soup, :) tobe taky
<darkknightcz> nazdar, je tu nekdo, kdo ma zkusenosti s domenovymi certifikaty?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-09
<h00ked_> omg mi nejde vygenerovat pgp key o.O
<h00ked> ma tu nekdo pls windows 7 starter? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> proc_
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<h00ked> pac to je na <> system :D
<Starejbar> to nam nemusis rikat ?D
<ZOMBitch> +1 :)))
<h00ked_> mno, tak se s tim nejak popral no...
<h00ked_> nastesti ta omezeni microsoft udelal tak blbe, ze to jde pomerne snad obejit :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-10
<Psych4C> ahooj
<h00ked_> cs
<FrostyX> hooj, konecne nekdo promluvil :-D
<h00ked_> :D
<h00ked_> se ted m*dam s prekladem... coder mi dodal vsechno komplet v anglictine.... :D
<FrostyX> a co prekladas ? Ten jeho kod ? :-D
<h00ked_> retezce co se budou zobrazovat + maily co se zasilaji... :D
<FrostyX> A proc to koder psal v anglictine ? :-D Hned bych mu to vratil :-D
<h00ked_> protoze je to blb :D
<h00ked_> ale je rychlej, ma prehledny kod a hlavne validni a rychlej :D
<h00ked_> ceska televize je v rejzi
<h00ked_> bezi primej prenos a pred minutou ma zacinat dalsi primej prenos.. jak to asi vyresi :D
<Chinese_soup> opožděný přímý přenos o dvě minuty :)
<Chinese_soup> problem solved
<h00ked_> no uz o ctyri minuty :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked_> plus tak o dalsich 15 minut jeste bude :D
<h00ked_> ty volejbalisti se strasne flakaj :D
<Psych4C> niekto volny na kodenie po veceroch
<Psych4C> ?
<h00ked_> no jupi
<h00ked_> ted uz jenom desetiminutovy blok reklam... :D
<h00ked_> omg kde jsou v unity applety na panel? je nikde nemuzu najit... :D
<FrostyX> Vyvojarum nezbyl cas :-D
<h00ked_> dmnti :D
 * FrostyX to myslel ze srandy, mozna tam ty applety nekde jsou
<FrostyX> h00ked_: myslis, ze lze pres formular udelat nejaky utok pokud jsou vsechny jeho pole osetrene pomoci funkce htmlspecialchars() ?
<h00ked_> hm.... tak jako asi by to nejak slo...
<h00ked_> ale me ted nic nenapada...
<h00ked_> mozna by slo shodit db jestli to mas prez ni resene
<FrostyX> me taky ne. (nutno dodat ze neutocim, ale branim :-D). Nenapada me zpusob jak muze utocnik neco udelat. Protoze kdyz uz vlozi treba blbou uvozovku, tak se vyescapuje.... Jinak ano, ty hodnoty se potom ukladaji do DB
<FrostyX> Takze jestli do teto problematiky nekdo vidi, byl bych vdecny za nazor
<h00ked_> tak jako ciste teoreticky, by slo db prehltit inserty...
<FrostyX> To by slo no
<h00ked_> otazka taky zni jak mas stavenou db
<h00ked_> ja to mam ted nastavene na tusim 2 mega dotazu za vterinu
<FrostyX> to prehlceni me uz napadlo. To vyresim pozdeji. Me spis zajimaly pripady kdy by utocnik ziskal nejake informace / smazal mi DB a podobne
<FrostyX> nejakym zpusobem pouzil JS, ci podobne
<h00ked_> no pokud to bude dobre escapovat...
<h00ked_> mno winehq trdi ze pry gold... hm.... to jsem na to zvedavy... :D
<h00ked_> aaaaaaaaaaa cronu jeblo
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked_> omg ale masivne
<h00ked_> spustil vsechno najednou... :D
<FrostyX> co mel delat kdyz jsi vsemu napsal stejny cas :-P
<h00ked_> no nenapsal :D
<h00ked_> napr zalohovani se ma poustet az ve ctyri rano :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked_> asi ma rozhozene biologicke hodiny... preci jen uz to je dedek starej no :D
<FrostyX> asi uz se mu chce jit spat, tak to pustil driv at ma pak klid :-D
<h00ked_> nebo no :D
<FrostyX> Me se jeste nechtelo hodit zalohovaci skript do /usr/bin a hodit ho do cronu, takze uz pul roku nezalohuju. Jak se mi to tu vysere, tak to bude peknej problem
<h00ked_> ja to rvu do /home :D
<h00ked_> akorat mi nejak blbne promazavani starych zaloh... :/
<FrostyX> ja jsem cosi cetl, ze staci vytvorit .bin nebo neco takoveho a pak co tam narves, tak mas jakoby normalni prikaz (jako bys to prave dal do toho /usr/bin), ale vubec mi to nefungovalo
<h00ked_> ja to mam vytvoreny takhle, jakypak srani :D http://pastebin.com/V7zjsai0
<h00ked_> aha lomitko :D
<FrostyX> ja svuj skript psal pred vic nez rokem (kdy jsem si fakt poprve poradne pricuchnul k bashi) a me znalosti byly podstatne horsi, ale presto funguje slusne
<FrostyX> ukazu az ho najdu :-D
<h00ked_> bych to mel taky uz upravit kdyz tak na to koukam :D
<FrostyX> toto je moje http://pastebin.com/bnNfrTK4
<h00ked_> by se mi hlavne hodilo nejak poresit, aby se mi udelal kompletni dump db v *.sql
<h00ked_> ty surovy data jsou takovy... tezkopadny pro me :D
<FrostyX> dump mysql tam mam :)
<h00ked_> heh :D
<h00ked_> si vypujcim :D
<h00ked_> vypada fajn, ale pro me zbytecne slozite :D
<FrostyX> potrebuju tam udelat jednu takovou blbost a nevim jak na to. Potreboval bych overit, jestli se na zadane FTP/Sambu da pripojit. Vubec se mi to nechce resit ale :-D
<h00ked_> ja to resim pres ssh klic :D
<FrostyX> Jsem to psal pomerne davno no. Hromada casu, nic na praci, tak jsem si hral. Ted uz by se mi to taky psat nechtelo
<h00ked_> :D
<h00ked_> no ja mel driv zalohy resene pres scp.... :D
<FrostyX> to je na praci s sftp ze ?
<h00ked_> jj :D
<h00ked_> scp /co /kam
<h00ked_> ale nebylo to moc efektivni :D
<FrostyX> to jsem chtel dopsat ted nedavno, ale pak jsem si vzpomel ze stejne nevim jak overit jestli se lze/nelze pripojit k zadanemu uctu, tak jsem se na to vyprdl
<h00ked_> no na to jsou prave idealni ssh klice :)
<h00ked_> akorat napoprve se pripojis rucne pro potvrzeni otisku a pak uz to jede :)
<FrostyX> jo, ale muze se treba stat ze ten stroj bude offline, nebo spadne .. Ja se pak budu snazit kopirovat na neco co neexistuje
<h00ked_> no, to by mi conky zacalo rvat, takze bych si toho vsiml :D
<h00ked_> bleh.... cim vic vopicaku mi leze na blogiiiiiiiiisek, tim vic tam leze ruskejch spammeru... 
<h00ked_> chmmm to unity je koukam hodne customize friendly.... :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-11
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<[[Rattenak]]> fosty ?
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: je potreba napsat presne muj nick kdyz nereaguju. Pak mi to blikne a vsimnu si :)
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jsi tu ?
<FrostyX> j
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, uz mi jede ta RFID ctecka pod linuxem :)
<FrostyX> prave jsem zkousel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpH0Ymiri8g :-D. Nejde to teda ani omylem :-D
<FrostyX> cg
<|Nuclear|> :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ale vis co bych potreboval ? :) pomoci cat vypisu sice RFID kod z te ctecky, ale jenom jeden :D nemas napad jak je vypisovat pod sebe ? :D
<FrostyX> ty kody tam jsou jakoze na jednom radku a ty bys za kazdym potreboval odradkovat, nebo jak to myslis ?
<|Nuclear|> ano
<|Nuclear|> no cat vypise jeden a nejak se zakosi nebo se kousne nechapu to
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ono by to asi chtelo ten prikaz ktery si nepamatuju ale v gentoo se s nim vypisuje log emerge pri stahovani :D
<FrostyX> urcite se to bude resit pres sed nebo awk
<FrostyX> zkusil bych hledat "sed line break instead of space" ci neco podobneho :)
<FrostyX> z hlavy to nedavam
<FrostyX> afk sprcha
<|Nuclear|> ok
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: nevím co přesně chceš udělat, ale pochopil jsem, že z mezer nový řádky?
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, no asi takhle, kdyz dam cat /dev/ttyUSB0 tak mi to vypise jeden kod, ale ja bych tech kodu potreboval vypisovat vic pod sebe (jeden kod se odesila kdyz prilozim RFID cip)
<|Nuclear|> no nic, jdu si to same rozchodit na prijemnejsim systemu nez je ubuntu :D za chvilku jsem z5 :)
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, tak co vymyslel jsi neco ? :)
<Chinese_soup> no nevim, jestli jsem to stale pochopil :D
<Chinese_soup> protoze Frosty ti poradil vygooglit "sed line break instead of space" tak jsem si myslel, že prostě máš kódy co ti to vypisuje následovně "blabla bbbbbb" a misto mezery chces novy radek a to asi ne :)
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, mam zajimave zjisteni :D kdyz jsem si tu ctecku rozchodil pod gentoo tak to dela to co ma :D
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: no ja ho tak pochopil
<h00ked_> |Nuclear|: to je jasne znameni ne? :D
<h00ked_> kruci, mi xoom nejak dlouho bootuje... :/
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_, :)
<h00ked_> by me zajimalo... proc je pripojeni k netu rychlejsi nez dejme tomu 5mbps...stejne, cim ma clovek rychlejsi net, tim je ve vysledku pomalejsi takze... k cemu mi je mit gigabit? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_, muzes machrovat :)
<h00ked_> to maximalne... ale ve vysledku stejne clovek ceka na stazeni hodinu... :D
<h00ked_> aha, takze pri padu se mi asi trochu natuknul grafickej cip... :D
<|Nuclear|> :D:D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_, co mas za gpu ?
<h00ked_> nejaka nvidiacka v tabletu :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_, tak to bude tegra :D
<h00ked_> prave jsem musel cracknout originalni widle... no kam ten svet speje... :D
<_Brano_> fail
<_Brano_> xD
<ratten> cau
<ratten> nainstaloval jsem si ovladac
<ratten> na grafiku
<ratten> a cele se mi to rozhodilo
<ratten> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/snmekobrazovky.png/
<ratten> jak to dam z5 ?
<Chinese_soup> co třeba ho odinstalovat? :D
<Chinese_soup> a použít ten co si měl předtím?
<ratten> ja to jen updatnul
<ratten> nevim jak se to jmenuje ale pripadam si jak na PDA :D
<ratten> nevis nahodou jak se to jmenuje ? prosimte
<Chinese_soup> jak mám vědět jak se jmenuje ovladač na tvojí grafiku
<Chinese_soup> :)
<ratten> no zkusim ten 2 ovladac nainstalovat
<ratten> nepmohlo
<ratten> h tak je to tim ovladacem
<ratten> a tak kterej mam pouzit aby 
<ratten> mi to nedelalo
<Chinese_soup> zkus třeba ten co si tam měl předtím :-)
<ratten> tam uz je pak jen Experimentali
<ratten> uz to mam
<ratten> ubuntu ma novej vzhled
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-04
<Rerezs> Nazdar
<Rerezs> tak nejak znova potrebujem pomoct :D
<Rerezs> mam "mobilny" internet od tmobile no a po pripojeni do usb portu absolutne os neraguje
<Rerezs> (mint 13)
<Rerezs> Skusal som debian,ubuntu,windowsi tam to islo bez problemov
<Rerezs> ale mint mi absolutne nereaguje na to
<Rerezs> kontrolka na "usb" sa sice rozsvieti ale zariadenie ako keby vobec nenaslo
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-05
<Cyma> Ahoj
<Chinese_soup> ahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj
<Chinese_soup> snad nezapomene vyzkoušet všechny irc klienty ;-)
<denis> exit
<denis> nazdar ludia
<FrostyX> hoj
<denis> mam modem od tmobile a po pripojeni do notasu nerozpozna zariadenie
<denis> neviete cim to moze byt?
<denis> umm
<denis> a este by ste mi mohli poradit kde najdem config od toho horneho panelu v ubuntu 12.04 a co bude treba prepisat aby bol priesvitny
<FrostyX_> mozna http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1719635.html
<FrostyX_> http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-unity-enable-transparent-panel-and-windows-title-bar
<denis> dik no lebo mne to minule robil frined v skole a od vtedy som reinstalol uz vela krat tak ma to teraz tak napadlo
<sinedios> hmmm nasrat na cele tie unity...neporadite nejake distro so slusnou lokalizaciou prosim?
<FrostyX_> kdybys pockal o minutu dyl, rekl bych ti mint 
<FrostyX_> a nebo si nainstalovat jine prostredi do ubuntu. takhle mas SMULU!
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-06
<jdrab> .. distro so slusnou lokalizaciou.. wat wat
<jdrab> mal si dat kubuntu a nemal by aspon unity
<jdrab> pripadne by som mu provokacne odporucil opensuse :D
<Sinedios> Zdar
<Sinedios> Serus, mohli by ste mi poradit nejaky torrent client mimo qbittorrent?
<Sinedios> a este jednu vec na ubuntu 12.04 mam nejake nizke fps na videach
<Sinedios> v 2d unity to ide v pohode da sa to nejak fixnut?
<FrostyX> Sinedios: fatrat ?
<FrostyX> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/software/internet/stahovani/fatrat
<FrostyX> nizke FPS na videach oproti cemu ?
<FrostyX> aha
<Sinedios> hm napada ta nieco? graficke drivery mam doinstalovane
<Sinedios> inak dik za toho clienta
<Sinedios> hmm ten fatrat vyzera super
<FrostyX> hele s tema fps nevim
<Sinedios> nevadi aj tak dik
<Sinedios> skusim este pogooglovat
<FrostyX> jj ;-)
<Sinedios> inak frosty ty si tu jediny clovek co mi odpisuje ked nieco potrebujem :D
<FrostyX> horsi, ze zrovna ja toho moc nevim :-D
<Sinedios> no pomohol si dost no :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-07
<jp_Hranice> Ahoj. Ve Středu jsem instaloval Betu 1 ( Quantal ) a našel jsem nepřeložené popisky. V podstatě mi jde o to, jestli hlásit zde a někdo se o to postará, nebo vyplnit bug na launchpadu. Šlo o dvě položky v okně pro vytváření nového oddílu pro instalaci linuxu, "at the begining of free space" a "at the end of free space".
<Sinedios> Nazdar najde sa tu niekto kto by mi pomohol s modemom mf637?
<Sinedios> je to 3g modem od tmobile na ubuntu 10.04 som nemal problem s jeho "rozbehanim"
<Sinedios> na 12.04 ako kebny ho vobec nedetekovalo
<Sinedios> na google som nejak nenasiel konkretne riesenie pre tento modem
<Sinedios> budem rad ak by ste mi s tym dneska pomohli :D lebo v pondelok mam ist do nemocnice a fakt nechcem davat na notas windows...
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-02
<klubko> Dobry den!
<Chinese_soup> brej
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-07
<setiath> Zdravím všehny. Používám Xubuntu 12.04 cca 14 dnů, takže se budu ptát asi dost hloupě, ale googlení už pomalu vzdávám. Nainstaloval jsem ho sice na střep: ntb Intel 1,6 celer m, 1GB RAM, intel GMA950 grafika a Intel 945gm chipset), ale to že se mi bude sekat youtube video na 360p jsem nečekal. A na externím monitoru mi jde nastavit jen 1024x768. Pátral jsem po netu jak je to s ovladačema a intelácký prej nemám řešit, že jsou s
<setiath> oučástí distra (12.04). Tak teď nevim co s tim, najde se nějaká duše, která mi poradí, kde je jádro pudla? dmesg > http://txtup.co/8E6ha Díky předem za odpovědi. 
<FrostyX> setiath: a ostatni videa funguji normalne?
<setiath> frostyx: Jak který, flash jdou špatně, ale třeba ivysílání na ČT jde dobře. 
<setiath> frostyx: i když teď koukám, že je to taky flash, tak nevim
<setiath> frostyx: Jinak třeba VLC jde dobře.
<FrostyX> a nemas na jedne z tech stranek html5 a na druhe flash?
<setiath> a to poznam jak, při pravym kliku mi oboje ukazuje flash
<FrostyX> aha
<FrostyX> zajimave. Zkus se kouknout do spravce balicku a rict, jakej mas nainstalovanej flash
<setiath> ve spravci jsem nasel jen flashplugin-installer a ve firefoxu mi to ukazuje adobe flash 11.2.202
<FrostyX> flash mam uplne ten stejny
<setiath> ale vypadá to, že mi prostě nejde HW akcelerace, protože nepozoruju žádnej rozdíl když ji vypnu/zapnu
<Tomas_> zdravím :-)
<Tomas_> je tu někdo?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-08
<Tomas_> zdravím :)
<Tomas_> vím že mi tady asi nikdo jen tak neporadí, ale měl bych tu jednu chuťovku a nevím co s tím :/
<Tomas_> ale podařilo se mi odstranit se ze skupiny adm a asi i jiné, která je potřeba na zadávání SUDO, teď v systému není nikdo, kdo by mohl fungovat jako root :/ nevíte co s tím? Díky
<Chinese_soup> nabootovat live cd
<Chinese_soup> smazat ubuntu
<Chinese_soup> nainstalovat jiny distro
<Chinese_soup> strats
<Chinese_soup> ne, že by tu furt byl
<Chinese_soup> ale to je fuk
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-01
<havarka> caute
<potion> maj sa
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-07
<michalskala> ahoj všem, pomůže někdo lamě s virtualboxem?
<michalskala> je tu někdo?
<mirda> ahoj, zrovna se jdu vykoupat ale co mas za problem?
<michalskala> můžu ještě, mirdo?
<mirda> michalskala: ptej se
<michalskala> potřeboval bych tenhle článek přeložit do ještě srozumitelnějších pokynů: 
<michalskala> http://www.abcllinuxu.cz/blog/hufhendr/2014/1/windows-xp-na-vecne-casy
<michalskala> nejde mi ve virtuálních windosech ve virtualboxu USB...
<michalskala> ale v linux příkazech se nevyznám..
<mirda> michalskala: podpora USB je v extension packu, mas ho nainstalovany?
<michalskala> mám
<mirda> oki, mas ubuntu?
<michalskala> mám
<mirda> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/virtualizace/virtualbox#usb_za%C5%99%C3%ADzen%C3%AD1
<mirda> budes muset udelat jednu upravu, od toho obrazku s chybou usb az po ten vykricnicek v cervenem kolecku
<mirda> pridat jeden radek do souboru /etc/fstab
<mirda> tamto ČÍSLO musis zjistit tim prvnim prikazem jak tam pisou
<michalskala> nedaří se mi; ten první příkaz mi nic nevypíše
<michalskala> lze to vyřešit přes Teamviewer?
<mirda> nemam teamviewer
<mirda> groups | grep vboxusers
<mirda> vypise to radek kde je skupina vboxusers?
<mirda> pokud to nic nevypise, musis se pridat do skupiny vboxusers a pak se odhlasit a prihlasit
<mirda> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a `whoami`
<mirda> jsem moc unaveny, pujdu spat, kdyz ti to nepujde tak zitra
<mirda> dobrou noc
<michalskala> ok, dík
#ubuntu-cz 2015-09-02
<Other> Ahoj, sice jsem na debianu ale ubuntu je podobné. Instaloval jsem Alsu a od té doby mi nejde synaptics a porad to pise že to chce reinstall alsa-driver:i386. Nevíte co s tím?
<Other> ještě bych mohl dodat že nezle najít archiv.
#ubuntu-cz 2015-09-03
<kisin_> Zdravim. muze mi pls nekdo poradit se sitarinou? Struktura je takova, ze za kominem 5Ghz Mikrotik - pak svitch TP Link (z nej rozvadim RJ45 kably do celeho domu) - a pak uz jen PC. Problem je ze do jedne z mistnosti chci pridat router Zyxel kvuli dodatecne (obcasne) wi-fi. A ted ten problem. Nemuzu ten Zyxel na siti najit. Vypis nmap -sP 192.168.88.*
<kisin_> Mi ukaze jen Microtik, TP-link a spustene PC. Podle me je problem v tom, ze ten Zyxel, ma standartni IP 192.168.1.1 a nalezene stanice maji 192.168.88.* Ale nevim, je to jen ma domenka.
<kisin_> hmm, tak jsem zkusil ip addr add 192.168.1.2/24 brd + dev eth0 
<kisin_> vcetne ip link set eth0 up ale porad nic. :-((
<kisin_> tak vyreseno:-) Ten Zyxel mel IP 10.0.0.138. Jsme nasel manual k jinemu tipu :-)
<kisin_> Diky za schizofrenickou pomoc :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-09-05
<ntz> oi
<ntz> co zase vy smatlavci delate s forem ???
<ntz> to je tragedie ... omg
<ntz> ja mam pod spravou nekolik 10tek webserveru, take na nich obcas neco resim, ale proste 3 dny mi nikdy nic nelezi
<potion> heh zdar, no majitel fora a zakladatel tohto tu kanala tu nebol uz pekne dlho
<potion> aj som mu skusal kedysi na fore napisat ci sa nechce ukazat, alebo aspon posunu prava na kanal ze by som to skusil neako sem tam tu udrziavat ale ani nereagoval
